# And he wonders why I don't trust...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

HIM or a bloomin' thing he says!

Cheats, absconds from marriage, moves in with Trampasaurus, and has changed his mind every time the wind changes direction!

Pushed for me to draw up a settlement agreement, did so (but no signature), had a lawyer review it before I sent it. Lieceratops balked when I stated that I would agree nor sign anything prior to the date of my disability hearing. 

Now that the ball is back in his court, he doesn't want to play by the rules that he assisted in formulating. As much as it sometimes galls me (been very difficult to with hold my snarky, knee jerk responses) to continue to observe and respect the rules, I do so.


Not really asking a specific question, rather simply expressing MY frustration with him and all his seemingly neverending BULL COOKIES! issed:


----------

